# Market Issues After Amazon Deletion



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I am finally free of the evil Amazon App Store and I also deleted all the free apps of the day I downloaded. I want a few of them again from the Android Market but after an uninstall and even a clear data from the Market the Market says I already purchased those apps and it won't let me download them! Does anyone know of a way to fix this issue?


----------



## MrKleen (Jul 14, 2011)

May I ask what you didn't like about Amazon?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't like that they make you have the app signed into to use apps. I also got sick of seeing their apps as updates in the market. Plus the only reason I ever started with them was for the free app and I'd rather support devs through the market.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I even just wiped my phone starting fresh to see if that fixed it and no deal. Still shows old Amazon apps as purchased in the Android Market.


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Does the "market fixer" in titanium backup help with this? I was never sure what that was for.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Unfortunately no it doesn't.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

To fix them popping up in the android market, using TB, press and hold the app and select detach from market.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

gfro9191 said:


> To fix them popping up in the android market, using TB, press and hold the app and select detach from market.


They are off my phone. I deleted all apps from amazon and the app store. The market shows them as purchased so I can't download the ones I want from the market.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> They are off my phone. I deleted all apps from amazon and the app store. The market shows them as purchased so I can't download the ones I want from the market.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


Yeah, that's weird. And you said wiping didn't do anything? Did you try clearing data on the market app? As a last resort, get the amazon apps back on then detach from the market like I suggested before and then delete again? Possibly?


----------



## Brandnewsimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had similar issues. Even after using TB to detatch from market, the Amazon apps constantly re-appear in my market. I would love help with this also... Tried clearing market data. Happens to me on every rom and market version I have tried too.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

gfro9191 said:


> Yeah, that's weird. And you said wiping didn't do anything? Did you try clearing data on the market app? As a last resort, get the amazon apps back on then detach from the market like I suggested before and then delete again? Possibly?


That's the crazy thing, I had them detached. I did a full wipe and cleared cache and data for market app TONS of times. Damn Amazon!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

You know when you first boot a ROM and it asks if you would like you restore data, maybe unchecking that box will be a reset for you and your Google account.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

gfro9191 said:


> You know when you first boot a ROM and it asks if you would like you restore data, maybe unchecking that box will be a reset for you and your Google account.


I hate to keep killing your ideas but I did that as well because I hate letting the Market download everything when I can use TiBu. Thanks for all your efforts in trying to help with this though! I appreciate it!


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I hate to keep killing your ideas but I did that as well because I hate letting the Market download everything when I can use TiBu. Thanks for all your efforts in trying to help with this though! I appreciate it!


Haha, that's ok. I downloaded tapatalk from the internet recently. Just tried to uninstall the one I have to actually buy it from the market and i am realizing I'm having the sane problem you're having. Even with it uninstalled, the market claims I've purchased it but declines my download.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

gfro9191 said:


> Haha, that's ok. I downloaded tapatalk from the internet recently. Just tried to uninstall the one I have to actually buy it from the market and i am realizing I'm having the sane problem you're having. Even with it uninstalled, the market claims I've purchased it but declines my download.


Interesting. Something in the new market seems to be seeing everything as coming from the market. I wonder if the old market has this issue?


----------



## Brandnewsimmy (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Interesting. Something in the new market seems to be seeing everything as coming from the market. I wonder if the old market has this issue?


I was just using the old market the other day and still had the problem...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Brandnewsimmy said:


> I was just using the old market the other day and still had the problem...


That's answers that. The new market allow multiple accounts so I made a second account and can download the apps now.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey! Just installed the .3 leaked stock ROM through Boot Manager and I was able to buy Tapatalk. Maybe it's custom ROMs that are killing our markets.


----------

